# Visa for my Fiancee



## fodes (Feb 29, 2012)

I have just accepted a position in Dubai, the company will sponser my Visa. I will naturally be looking to take my fiancee out with me but the childcare positions she is looking at / being offered aren't prepared to sponsor her Visa. How do we go about getting past this apart from the obvious solution of getting married? Help!


----------



## fodes (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there a temporary visa she could get in order to find a job then a seperate visa she could apply for when she finds one?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The jobs she may be getting responses on may be used to hiring wives who are already on their husbands visa, and just have to get a labour card. Less hassle for them and there are an over abundance of people who are able to do that. 

She will have to find a job who will sponsor her if you do not wish to get married. One can not get their own visa, without setting up a company in the free zone to do so. Many people do that, and become 'consultants' or some other non descript job that allows them to be here on a visa but really not working.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You cannot sponsor her as long as you aren't married. If she can't find a job that will sponsor her, tough luck. She'll be reduced to doing visa runs every month, popping across the border to Oman to get the tourist visa renewed. 

Otherwise the simple solution is to get married, which shouldn't be a problem since you're already engaged.


----------



## fodes (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like we're going to have to get married then! We were originally planning on a fair long engagement but seemingly this leaves us with no choice! Thanks for you advice.


----------

